# Guess What's Back in Style?



## MrsB

Denim Patchwork Jeans (and other accessories, bedding, even furniture?) Love some of these ideas. Here's a neat Pinterest site for inspiration:

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=patchwork%20jeans


----------



## Augustgran

Love the last one!! :-D :-DLove the dress with the crisscross ribbons


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty

OK,who the heck has been in my old cedar chests? LOL


----------



## Nancylynn1946

For some reason didn't care for them then, and still don't. Reminds me of 60's flower children. Sorry.


----------



## mopgenorth

Oh my word - say it isn't so!!!


----------



## jvallas

I fancy that last jacket. I also would like to have a shape that would look good in it.


----------



## yona

Thanks for posting this as I love sewing too and just perused the Pinterest link too.


----------



## yourmother306

WOW those jeans are awesome.
Just think...your favorite jeans are too tight. No problem. Just add patches. AWESOME


----------



## seadog

I liked them in the 60s and I still do.


----------



## alvadee

Takes me back to the good old days. Awwwww


----------



## blessedinMO

grandmasheryl said:


> Love the last one!! :-D :-DLove the dress with the crisscross ribbons


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter




----------



## run4fittness

I had some pants similar to those! Loved them!


----------



## abc123retired

I like that purse!


----------



## Latou

I love the bag too. Gorgeous idea.


----------



## Gumblossom

Everything old is new again! Love the bag! :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit

The purse is lovely, can,t say the same for the rest,reminds me of patching clothes during WW2, when there were coupons for clothing


----------



## lkb850

Oh my gosh! I wore those in the early 70s! The purse is much more sophisticated than anything we "re-purposed"!


----------



## Ronie

Nanjston said:


> For some reason didn't care for them then, and still don't. Reminds me of 60's flower children. Sorry.


I think that is the point! everything goes around and around.. no worries your favorite era will come around again soon..

I actually saw a guy this weekend all patched and embroidered up... he looked like a homeless guy... I think its important that its done right...LOL or he just needed to make them fit him better.. LOL


----------



## Bobbie9

I was thinking the same thing -- sure brings back a lot of "good" memories. :lol:


----------



## jennifer1954

Anybody want my pile of jeans that need repairs?


----------



## jacqui_c

I'm loving it!! I recently gave a denim pants/skirt to one of my sons friends. I made it while living in a commune in California. WOW...memories


----------



## randiejg

I like these much better than the ripped jeans people wear these days. I love the appliqued butterfly.

I know that some of them rip a perfectly new pair of jeans just to get that look. Oh Heavens! I guess it's a crime to be seen wearing new jeans.

The dress with the criss-cross back is something too, but it must be awfully heavy.


----------



## amberdragon

seadog said:


> I liked them in the 60s and I still do.[/quot
> 
> wore them then and would wear them now!! guess once a flower child, always a flower child..
> Blessings


----------



## Bonnie7591

Now the young people can put fancy patches on the expensive jeans they buy with holes already in them! I can't understand paying $150 for jeans full of holes.

I really like the bag.


----------



## sockyarn

Shades of "Hippiedom"


----------



## cevers

Thanks - Love them!


----------



## headlemk

My Bernina just became possessed and just wants to hoard thread in the bobbin area.  I love the purse and the skirt.


----------



## klarenbd

How do you use Pinterest. I have pinned a few things but don't know how to get to the actual original sites or patterns. Just seem to get taken to other people who have pinned the same thing. Love the website but am frustrated with it. I'm not very techno minded I'm afraid so I'm sure I will get help here.x


----------



## krankymax

I use to wear bell bottoms when I was a teen. Loved them.


----------



## MrsB

My daughter has tired of many the expensive American Eagle jeans I have purchased over the past 5 or so years and I wanted to sell them on eBay. However, I'm rethinking this plan by adding some nice patchwork to various pant legs, in hopes of gaining better sells. In fact, if they turn out nicely, I think I'll also sell them on Etsy, as vintage 
My daughter asked me who would want to wear patches on their jeans, to which I replied, "probably the same people who would pay $50 for pre-ripped jeans", which is ridiculous. She wanted to buy ripped jeans but I would never pay that much for damaged goods, in current fashion or not. In the 60s, we use to use embroidery floss to blanket stitch the side seams of our jeans and use light-weight suede or leather patches to cover any holes in the jeans. Do you remember the suede bags with the long fringe? those were quite popular. Now they call that style, "Boho". And they sell for a small ransom in quichy boutiques..


----------



## gina

I honestly don't think young people today would like those styles, especially not those wide-legged jeans.

Some styles just belong in their own time.


----------



## Alimac

Made complete patchwork jeans for my daughter over 20 years ago. I bet she still has them. She loved them.


----------



## RosieC

Nanjston said:


> For some reason didn't care for them then, and still don't. Reminds me of 60's flower children. Sorry.


that's exactly why I DO love these - it brings me back to the sixties ! Ya gotta love those bell bottoms


----------



## Hannelore

abc123retired said:


> I like that purse!


Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cassews

They say fashion repeats itself in many different ways when it does a repeat .. What was old is new ..


----------



## glnwhi

I'm still a flower child at heart just dont have a hippy wagon lol but my friend does.


----------



## quiltdaze37

seadog said:


> I liked them in the 60s and I still do.


...Me 2!!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Wow


----------



## RosieC

glnwhi said:


> I'm still a flower child at heart just dont have a hippy wagon lol but my friend does.


Hey, we're friends with a few old hippies


----------



## glnwhi

RosieC said:


> Hey, we're friends with a few old hippies


yes I'm like the Belamy Bro's song I'm an old hippy and don't know what to do. LOL but now with the patchwork jeans coming back I can hang on to the old AND grab on to the new.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I did that with my jeans when I was in the 6th grade, circa 1967... not patchwork, but I put a strip of a hippie print fabric on either side. I LOVED those jeans and was so proud of them. Dad wouldn't let me wear them to school, so I would roll them up real tight and smuggle them to school in the bottom of my shoulder bag, then change into them in the bathroom at school! (I was a rebellious kid.)

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

I'm definitely a hippy at heart. Love everything in the photos especially the last jacket. I miss the 60's. Bell bottoms, cowbells as necklaces, false eyelashes that made you look as though you had a tarantula on each eye and enough eyeliner to make you look like a panda. Happy days.

Peace and love.


----------

